# How many wireless devices do you own?



## Nick (Jun 5, 2014)

I just put a new router in my house (An Asus AC66R). I'm sort of a nerd with this stuff but it's been a while since I replaced a router and Ican't believe how much wireless stuff I've accumulated. 

The router lists out 21 things connected to it. 

- 2 thermostats
- 3 IP cameras
- 2 laptops
- 1 tablet
- 2 phones
- 1 desktop
- 1 music system
- 1 NAS device
- 1 wifi TV
- 2 chromecasts
- PS3
- PS4
- Roku
- Printer
- Dish Hopper

Kinda crazy how much stuff is now looped in. I'd imagine this number will keep going up and up as everything starts getting connected to the Internet. 

... wifi skis? 

how much do you guys have on your networks? 

Yeah I know. Nerd.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

1 modem
1 linksys router
1 Cisco UC500 small business router
4 laptops
3 smartphones
Wifi thermostat (great investment!!)
Wifi printer
Not wifi but Bluetooth connection for both the cars
Xbox 360

And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> 1 modem
> 1 linksys router
> 1 Cisco UC500 small business router
> 4 laptops
> ...




Ooh. I forgot my wifi printer. That's 20 devices 8)

Edit: And my DISH network hopper. That's also wifi. LOL 21


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2014)

Not too much.

3 laptops, 
1-2 iPhones depending on who's in the house, 
2 iPods, 
2 Kindle HDs,
2 Bluray players


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2014)

Very little

2 laptops
2 cell phones

I have a bluray player I could hook up, but I don't really have an interest in doing so.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm in the same boat...I don't do a ton of wireless.
2 cell phones
2 laptops
Blu-Ray (not hooked up for wireless)
Bluetooth speaker I play off my phone
Router + Modem
Printer (but again not configured to the laptop as we don't do much printing at home)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> I just put a new router in my house (An Asus AC66R). I'm sort of a nerd with this stuff but it's been a while since I replaced a router and Ican't believe how much wireless stuff I've accumulated.
> 
> The router lists out 21 things connected to it.
> 
> ...



Here goes, and I'm sure that I'll probably forget a device or 2!

3 cell phones
3 lap tops
1 desktop computer
5 tablets (of various sizes and makes, none of which are mine  )
2 routers
1 wireless modem card
2 wifi printers
2 wifi handheld Ninentdo DS's
2 smart TV
2 smart Blu-ray players
1 smart receiver
1 Xbox360
1 sonus speaker system


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2014)

2 cellphones
2 TVs
1 Bluray player
1 iPad
1 Kindle

We have AT&T U-Verse, and 2 of the boxes are wireless.

So, not all that much, really.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 5, 2014)

Not a ton,  but kind of a stupid amount considering there is only 2 of us in the house:

4 laptops
4 phones 
2 iPads 
1 chromecast 
1 printer


----------



## Puck it (Jun 5, 2014)

4 thermostats
1 printer
1 desktop
1 blu ray
2 smart tv
5 laptops
1 ipad
1 ipad mini
4 iphones


----------



## Edd (Jun 5, 2014)

Only 2 of us in the house also. 

2 Laptops

2 Rokus

2 smartphones

1 iPad 

1 printer

1 Kindle

Feel like I'm forgetting stuff.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 5, 2014)

2 in an apartment:

2 Laptops
2 smartphones
1 Roku Stick
1 Chromecast
1 printer
2 kindles


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2014)

Only me in the house.

3 lap tops
1 iPhone
1 iPad
1 Smart TV
2 Apple TV
1 receiver/surround sound(I think that is on there)


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Me zero unless you count the beeper for my car.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Me zero unless you count the beeper for my car.



Cool.  Old school!  So you type out all of your AZ posts from a hardwired desktop?

The original question is turning out to be more revealing than I could have guessed.


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2014)

5 Laptops
4 Smart Phones
2 Gaming consoles
3 Cable Boxes
1 Printer
1 Tablet
2 Kindles
1 TV


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2014)

4-5 phones
5-6 tablets
3 laptops

I think that's it for us, my wife, 2 kids, and I.  My sister-in-law watches are kids during the day, which can add a phone and/or tablet on some days.

I also have a Chromecast that I don't really need, which is good because it broke.  There is a Blu-ray player and PS3 on the network, but they're hardwired, not wireless.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cool.  Old school!  So you type out all of your AZ posts from a hardwired desktop?


Yes

I do have to correct myself though. I have several wireless phone extensions in the house hooked up to a land line connection, they do need to be plugged in to recharge. I personally do not own a cell phone or similar device. I'm just counting myself. My wife & daughter have numerous wireless devices. When I'm out of the house there is no way to get in touch with me. This is a good thing.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 6, 2014)

Wireless, with some things is great....
Just a few outdoor cameras...luv em'...
Have always seen the need for a smartphone and maybe the laptop sometime in the future, but not yet..;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 6, 2014)

Modem
router 
2 ipads
2 cells
printer
1 smart tv


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2014)

4 laptops 
3 ipads
5 phones
PS3
2 smart tv's
2 printers


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2014)

4 smart phones
iPad
netbook (to be retired)
PC
printer
XBox
smart TV
Roku
4 set top boxes (rent)

Started to have problems with the first router we had from Verizon and the tech said it was likely due to the number of devices...they replaced it free of charge and all is OK so far.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 11, 2014)

Two of us in the house:

3 iPhones
1 iPad
3 MacBooks
1 Desktop PC
1 TV
1 Blu-Ray
2 gaming consoles
1 set top box
1 apple airport extreme with NAS
1 printer / scanner / copier / fax


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2014)

My company sells WiFi cable modems to Comcast and I'm the company expert on the telephone part of the device.  I've got two of these with the cases opened up and console cables hooked up.   One I pay for because Comcast won't give phone service out for free to anybody.   One is a no charge Comcast test account where WiFi is unsecured with the SSID "GeoffFreeWiFi".   Both are provisioned for 25 up/105 down with a special "no upgrade" cable modem config file so I can push pre-release images to them.   I have maybe 10 more in my garage.

The only WiFi devices that are typically powered up are my laptop and my iPhone.   I have a WiFi printer but it's usually powered down unless I need to print or scan something.   I have 2 other obsolete WinXP Pro company castoff laptops sitting on a shelf that I hardly ever power up.   One has my iTunes library.

I've never had a need to own a tablet.   My Blu Ray player is hard wired Ethernet so I get the best-possible IP streaming video performance for Netflix and Amazon Prime.  My company also makes home security panels and peripherals.   I've never gotten around to getting them shipped to me from the warehouse to set up an alarm system.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2014)

My trusty Linksys router finally died the other night, after many years of service.  I didn't have any time to research, since we're at the point now where not having internet in the house is like living in the dark ages.  I went right down to Staples hoping to get away without spending too much, and ended up getting talked into buying a $150 linksys, which was like twice what I was expecting... :?

Hopefully this thing lasts as long as the last one..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> My trusty Linksys router finally died the other night, after many years of service.  I didn't have any time to research, since we're at the point now where not having internet in the house is like living in the dark ages.  I went right down to Staples hoping to get away without spending too much, and ended up getting talked into buying a $150 linksys, which was like twice what I was expecting... :?
> 
> Hopefully this thing lasts as long as the last one..



If I were buying a WiFi router today, I'd buy a Netgear N900.   They certify it as an outdoor unit so it has much higher transmit power than everybody else.   With a huge amount of tweaking of antennas, our stuff can "come close".   It's what we use as our performance benchmark.   You need a 3x3 WiFi adapter in your laptop to take full advantage of all the capability but it has much better range than anything else on the market no matter what you're using.   $129 on Amazon Prime.   Return that Linksys P.O.S.

http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-N900-...UTF8&qid=1402584179&sr=8-1&keywords=wndr+4500


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2014)

Geoff said:


>



We've got that exact model in our bedroom.  If I've got one complaint on the box is that the damn lights on the thing are freaking BRIGHT.  It's like the adult version of a children's night light in the room.  I eventually got annoyed with it and covered the front light display with tape.  :lol:

So, Geoff, if the designers ever ask for input, tell them to tone down the lighting on the box, total overkill.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2014)

Geoff said:


> If I were buying a WiFi router today, I'd buy a Netgear N900.   They certify it as an outdoor unit so it has much higher transmit power than everybody else.   With a huge amount of tweaking of antennas, our stuff can "come close".   It's what we use as our performance benchmark.   You need a 3x3 WiFi adapter in your laptop to take full advantage of all the capability but it has much better range than anything else on the market no matter what you're using.   $129 on Amazon Prime.   Return that Linksys P.O.S.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-N900-...UTF8&qid=1402584179&sr=8-1&keywords=wndr+4500



I wanted something compatible with 802.11ac


----------

